# Northern Va Reptile Expo



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs is headed south to Virginia, We will be vending this show at the Prince William Fair Grounds, We will ave a great selection of captive bred Frogs at very good prices. we will also have available Fruit Fly cultures, Fruit Fly Media as well as Brewers Yeast and select plants for purchase. Below is a list of wat you may expect to find.

Azureas
Matecho
Patricia
Oyapoc
Bakhuis
Leucomelas
Citronella
Brizilian Yellow Head

Chazuta
Arena Blanca
Vanzolinii
Tarapoto
Varadero
Green "Lamasi" Sirensis
Southern Variabilis
Benedicta

And maybe a few others, hope to see you there


Scott & Kathy


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott...do you have any adult Shuscushyakus?? Am waiting on a pair, but wouldn't mind having another probable, or even proven---good luck at the show...


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello Judy
I don't have any adults but have plenty of Juvies. Are you still looking for a male? I can pull possible males a lot easier than females. Let me know Ill be in Havre De Grace in two weeks.

Scott


----------



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

hello dartanddragon how could I contact you. I'm new to the forum and I can not write or find anyone in the area of âânorfolk going to crie dart frogs because in a few months I want to buy frogs and their tanks to keep the hobby since I had to sell everything I had because I I'll norfolk going in March. I would appreciate help me. a greeting I leave my mail please inform me [email protected]


----------



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

Perdon soy de espaÃ±a y en marzo estare en norfolk va


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy S said:


> Scott...do you have any adult Shuscushyakus?? Am waiting on a pair, but wouldn't mind having another probable, or even proven---good luck at the show...


Ahem, I believe that would be Shucushuyacu 

Have a great time at the show everyone!

John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

picky, picky, picky....lol Try saying that word fast three times in a row....


----------

